# Link to Western Ag Reporter Article on LGD's



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

A couple of typo's or misprints sneaked through but this is my other article I was asked to do. I expect my comments on crossbreeding that I made to raise hackles amongst certain "purists"....lol...:grin: But that's their cross to bear, not mine.

My apologies for the first link, you actually have to register to read it. It only takes a second they only want a user name and password and Email then you are in. www.westernagreporter.com Once you are in, go to the search box and put in "LGD" and it comes right up including photos.

I am not the only one who also realizes running different breeds and/or crosses of breeds together in the right numbers can only enhance your protection: I got a query today from a Spanish Mastiff breeder in Spain about my Kangals and Boz. So for me, its all come full circle. Touche...! :thumb:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

403 - You are not authorised to view this resource.

You may not be able to visit this page because of:

1. an out-of-date bookmark/favourite
2. a search engine that has an out-of-date listing for this site
3. a mistyped address
4. you have no access to this page
5. The requested resource was not found.
6. An error has occurred while processing your request.

Please try one of the following pages:

* Home Page

If difficulties persist, please contact the System Administrator of this site.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

See corrected link above Ed and follow the instructions....thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't get in. I get the user name and password, but no place for email? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

How about you reprint the article here instead of making me register? Give them credit and there is no problem.



> Editorâs Note: If you wish to reprint an article found in our paper or on our website, you may do so IF and ONLY
> IF you use the byline and give credit to Western Ag Reporter and the specific issue of the paper that the borrowed article appeared in. LG
> Linda Grosskopf, Editor
> Western Ag Reporter, Billings, MT


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

You have to 'create an account' (go with the 2 mos free option) then follow instructions. Should work they have to email you confirmation. If all else fails, call them up and buy a copy....grin..... Its called LGD's vs Wolves: Don't take a Knife to a Gun Fight (copyright WAR 2011). I don't want to print it here OR anywhere until I talk to Linda....and I don't want it plastered all over until I get the paper myself, and talk to her and I hear it from her what is okay and what is not. Unfortunately on the Internet there is no way to protect something once you put it up there, attorneys be darned, people will break copyright law all day and night.

If you do what the instructions say to do you'll get in, it only took me a few minutes. Several of my friends registered and got in right away with no issues. There are also other articles in there of interest. So.....as the commercial used to say, "JUST DO IT." Same with the Goat Rancher one, I understand its out now because people are flooding me with mail but I haven't even seen it yet...!!!!


----------

